# whiskers and showing



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am a little bit disapointed with one of my ladys.... she had a lovely litter of babys that had one or two babys in it I was hoping to show but unfortunalty she chewed off their whiskers.

will the whiskers grow back and if so how long does it normally take?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This happened to me just before the Harrogate show :evil: :lol:

They grew back about halfway in two or three weeks. Lots of NMC people told me that a mouse that had at least _some_ whiskers couldn't be disqualified (because they either have whiskers or they don't), although it probably couldn't win top honours with only short whiskers. I believe it takes a few weeks for the whiskers to grow back in full.

Sarah xxx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

whoohoo there is hope for the one I wanted to show then :lol:

I had a look at him a moment ago and in the last week he has already got a few mils of whiskers through.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it does depend on the judge though.Some will disqualify or not place the mouse even if it has a half grown set others will allow it.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Over in the US, most clubs will allow partial whiskers as long as there is enough to accurately judge the color of the whisker-bed.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I am happy to wait until his whiskers come back fully before I attemt to show him


----------

